# Bankrupted by Socialism, Venezuela Cedes Control of Companies



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In an interesting turn of events I can honestly say I NEVER saw coming, Venezuela appears to be moving away from the dregs of socialism that are crushing the country, and opening up to more capitalistic ideas to try to right the ship.



> Saddled with hundreds of failed state companies in an economy barreling over a cliff, the Venezuelan government is abandoning socialist doctrine by offloading key enterprises to private investors, offering profit in exchange for a share of revenue or products.
> 
> Dozens of chemical plants, coffee processors, grain silos and hotels confiscated over the past two decades have been transferred -- but not sold -- to private operators in so-called strategic alliances, nine people with knowledge of the matter said. Managers cover payroll and investments, and deliver products and a percentage of their income to the government.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ism-venezuela-hands-over-control-of-companies

No, it's not the full-blow "capitalist pigs" type of system they've railed against for the past decade, but it's a step.
With the government still acting in a sort of "management" role, it might be a passive socialism that still manages to strangle the venture, but it's at least a move in the right direction without a war.
The old adage, "you can vote yourself into socialism, but you have to shoot your way out" might just become a relic.
I hope cool heads prevail, and that these subtle privatizations catch on and succeed. Not for Maduro's glory, but for the sake of the citizens. Naively voting in socialism has cost them enough. We don't need another 20th century to prove yet again how murderous that ideology can become.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read some articles that say the Gov says it could not manage the socialist economy. Duh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good. Maybe it'll drift toward freedom.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How contrary the world is, the US moving towards it and others moving away from it. (socialism)


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Juliet (Feb 10, 2021)

About freaking time. Venezuelans have in hell for years. I have some Columbian friends who told me how the mass economic refugee run to their border was heartbreaking. 
And that was, like, 4 years ago!!
Sick is the legacy that Chavez left.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Keep watching.

That said, don't we have a member down there somewhere? Female? Don't remember her name, but Tourist was obsessed with her for awhile. Maybe it was a different country?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*America, Burdened By Debt And Hyperinflation Sell Yosemite NP To China.*

Let me glom onto this thread, with a possible future.

Today, America sold Yosemite to the Chinese,in exchange for expunging a $3,000,000,000,000 (3 trillion) debt.
America has many things remaining that are highly fungible, so the nation should not worry and fret, about paying debts.

There are many NPs which remain and can be used, to rid America of its crushing debt. Look at the Great Smokey NP,and there is another $3,000,000,000,000.
And the Chinese people are delighted by the news, since it gives them so much to visit and roam about.

Note: what is stopping that?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Let me glom onto this thread, with a possible future.
> 
> Today, America sold Yosemite to the Chinese,in exchange for expunging a $3,000,000,000,000 (3 trillion) debt.
> America has many things remaining that are highly fungible, so the nation should not worry and fret, about paying debts.
> ...


You ARE being facetious aren't you ?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> You ARE being facetious aren't you ?


France sold us the Louisiana Purchase and Russia sold us Alaska. What's so facetious about the US government selling off national parks or chunks of land? They've been selling off our jobs and industries for a few decades now. Come to think of it, I'd support selling California provided the leftie politicians are included in the deal.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> France sold us the Louisiana Purchase and Russia sold us Alaska. What's so facetious about the US government selling off national parks or chunks of land? They've been selling off our jobs and industries for a few decades now. Come to think of it, I'd support selling California provided the leftie politicians are included in the deal.


To top that off, it's not a secret that the Chinese already own farm land, private land and quite a number of American businesses as it is.

https://freedomoutpost.com/nearly-30-million-acres-of-us-farmland-now-owned-by-foreigners/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Let me glom onto this thread, with a possible future.
> 
> Today, America sold Yosemite to the Chinese,in exchange for expunging a $3,000,000,000,000 (3 trillion) debt.
> America has many things remaining that are highly fungible, so the nation should not worry and fret, about paying debts.
> ...





Demitri.14 said:


> You ARE being facetious aren't you ?


No,I was engineering a possible scenario, it's like an imaginary headline. There is nothing stopping it; instead there are a lot of things going down, that would bring something like that into reality. America keeps printing money, so that when the debt is due, only hard assets will be accepted. Our cash in paper money,will become a tragic joke, sooner or later.
Those parks are hard assets , they have immense value. And China might take them, in lieu of cash.



Chiefster23 said:


> France sold us the Louisiana Purchase and Russia sold us Alaska. What's so facetious about the US government selling off national parks or chunks of land? They've been selling off our jobs and industries for a few decades now. Come to think of it, I'd support selling California provided the leftie politicians are included in the deal.


There is nothing that stops China from acquiring sections of city property, in lieu of money for the payment of debt. The Japanese paid for land in LA back in the 1990's, and lost their shirts. But China is owed a huge amount by California, I would just bet on that. In my thinking, China could call a debt, and then own big chunks of land in LA. When CA could not pay them.

America has foolishly dug its own grave.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

China is already doing this same thing in countries around the world. They loan tons of money to poorer nations without any possibility of ever being paid back. Then they take the assets in lieu of repayment. I can think of at least 2 port facilities they have aquired this way which gives them ready made naval support bases to operate their navy ships from.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Going back to Venezuela for a moment . . . 

They are now doing what the North Vietnamese did a number of years back. They found out that their ching-chong / ding-dong form of government that their northern neighbors were supporting . . . did not work in South Vietnam . . . where a number of the folks there still recalled the days of American intervention and they had more or less a free market economy.

Re-education camps and forced labor did not work . . . so when the "old guard" died off . . . the new kids on the block loosened the strings a tad . . . 

Now it is nothing to go into Walmart or Meijers and find shirts, blouses, some pants, hats, and probably a bunch of other things I've not seen . . . "Made in Vietnam".

Fact is I have a couple of nice shirts with that moniker. 

We most definitely lost the "war" at the negotiation table . . . but we won the war in the hearts of the people . . . and while it is not a free country in the manner we think of it . . . they have a booming economy from what I've been able to see.

Compliments of 58,000 plus names on a wall.

Hopefully . . . Venezuela can figure it out without a wall.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> China is already doing this same thing in countries around the world. They loan tons of money to poorer nations without any possibility of ever being paid back. Then they take the assets in lieu of repayment. I can think of at least 2 port facilities they have aquired this way which gives them ready made naval support bases to operate their navy ships from.


Thank you. I've been saying this to anyone who'd listen for the last 10 years at least, and only since the Smithfield sale have I gotten any traction. Food is strategic. Rumors are that China is going to have another of its cyclic famines soon related to covid.

There's already a precedent for selling public land for debt by cities at least. If I dug, it's probably there for states as well.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> To top that off, it's not a secret that the Chinese already own farm land, private land and quite a number of American businesses as it is.
> 
> https://freedomoutpost.com/nearly-30-million-acres-of-us-farmland-now-owned-by-foreigners/


Dont forget Hollywood.


----------

